# anybody ever spilled tank water on the carpet??



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

well 1/4 of my 55g tank emptied out on my carpet today...my xp2 wasn't close all the way and leaked..

i had a driftwood in my tank, but water seemed crystal clear. Well the water that soaked into my carpet left a tea stain color. Does anybody know anyway to get the stain out??


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> well 1/4 of my 55g tank emptied out on my carpet today...my xp2 wasn't close all the way and leaked..
> 
> i had a driftwood in my tank, but water seemed crystal clear. Well the water that soaked into my carpet left a tea stain color. Does anybody know anyway to get the stain out??
> [snapback]1104380[/snapback]​


Go to safeway and rent rug doctor.. it's a vacuum that sucks stains out...


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Id jsut try to soak it up and scrub it, if you have to rent one of those carpet cleaner things. Never had this happen to me before.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

well so far i tried heavy duty carpet cleaner, and i tried to steam the stain out with a steamer...nothing worked.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sure that any sort of steamer should get it out.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> well 1/4 of my 55g tank emptied out on my carpet today...my xp2 wasn't close all the way and leaked..
> 
> i had a driftwood in my tank, but water seemed crystal clear. Well the water that soaked into my carpet left a tea stain color. Does anybody know anyway to get the stain out??
> [snapback]1104380[/snapback]​


Oh man, that sucks. i hope everything works out for u, sorry i can't be of much help.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

maybe bleach it? kinda risky though....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no no bleach.
have it professionally cleaned.

wes


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

rug Drs work great took the stains of my dogs pee and poop of the carpet plus removed the smell when she was a puppy.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

that's weird, i spilled like a gallon of water and when it dried, it was fine, and my water isnt crystal clear either. hmm looks like you might have to get it professionally cleaned


----------



## Mr_kIpLiNg (Jul 8, 2005)

bjmarche said:


> that's weird, i spilled like a gallon of water and when it dried, it was fine, and my water isnt crystal clear either. hmm looks like you might have to get it professionally cleaned
> [snapback]1105128[/snapback]​


EXACTLY the same for me. . . i NEVER had probs with water spills. . . i just ripped my carpet up cos i was fed up with my fish making it wet and me walking through wet patches. . . . .


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I did carpet and textile restoration for six years. Did work for 3m, Dupont...etc.

Don't bleach it. Don't scrub it. Once you've blotted or steamed it, basically cleaned out the what you can, go to your yellow pages and look under carpet cleaning suppliers, or janitorial suppliers. They will have a coffee stain remover 2 parts to be mixed 50/50. Your next bet is a 7% or better Hydrogen peroxide. Spray either on and let it soak until it is dry. If any stain is left reapply.

If you can't get those, mix houshold ammonia with your typical 3% peroxide. Maybe 1 part ammonia and 4 parts peroxide. This will work well especially if you had tannins in your water, ie. driftwood, peat. If that doesn't work PM me.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Pat said:


> I did carpet and textile restoration for six years. Did work for 3m, Dupont...etc.
> 
> Don't bleach it. Don't scrub it. Once you've blotted or steamed it, basically cleaned out the what you can, go to your yellow pages and look under carpet cleaning suppliers, or janitorial suppliers. They will have a coffee stain remover 2 parts to be mixed 50/50. Your next bet is a 7% or better Hydrogen peroxide. Spray either on and let it soak until it is dry. If any stain is left reapply.
> 
> ...


great post Pat, listen to this advice, I have been in the carpet and tile floor cleaning business for 15 years, and own my own company, great advice

The science if you want to call it that behind this is coffee remover is acidic in ph, any rug doctor crap is gonna be alkaline, acidic products like vinegar water mix, are excellant at removing water staining from water leaks on carpet.Problem here is if carpet was installed over pad, the carpet fibers dried first and as the pad dried the moisture wicked to the surface and created a "water ring"

be careful with the peroxide it can create color loss on nylon and even polyester carpet fiber..


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Use stuff called SPOT SHOT> you can find it at Wal-Mart. Works wonders, its in a blue can. About $3.00


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

actually it's not my fish's fault, when i was changing water i dropped bucket of water on carpet lol, and when i retrieve the heads of dead fish i usually brign some water out onto the carpet


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i have something called a bissel steam cleaner, i used it for when my puppy pissed and diireahead all over the carpets, also worked when i spilt saltwater from a water change


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Pat said:
> 
> 
> > I did carpet and textile restoration for six years. Did work for 3m, Dupont...etc.
> ...


That's it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Easy solution... Buy another tank and use it as a reason to re-arrange things and thus covering the stain. DONE AND DONE.


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Can't be as bad as bong water! Try some club soda, if that don't work, use oxy clean.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

1/4 of my 135 leaked all over my carpet and stained it. my water was clear the reason it stained was because it pulls the dirt in the carpet up . use some oxy clean and if that doesn't work get a rug doctor they are like 20$ a day and its a hell of alot cheaper then having someone in to clean it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

so did anything that was suggested get the stain up and out of your carpet?!?

if it's true about the water pulling dirt up from in the carpet up then that makes sense as to why it created a stain. I have spilled water on my carpet (overflowing a 5g bucket that I was syphoning water into during water change) & it never left a stain. All I did was suck out the water when it was still wet with 'the little green bissel machine' (I think that's what it's called...basically just a vacuum for water. I sucked up what I could and it left no stain so I dont know why the water stained your carpet so badly and from what u said, next to impossible to remove.

you shouldnt have let it dry...I cleaned mine up when it was still wet and like I said, no problem. maybe that is why it left such a bad stain.

try some oxy clean...that would be my only advice.

goodluck


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

well it was water leaking out of my canister filter...maybe dirty poo stained it?

i rented a rug doctor, seems like it did a pretty nice job of pulling the stain out, but i'll have to see once it's dried.

and about using peroxide...wouldn't that bleach your carpet as well?


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

JesseD said:


> so did anything that was suggested get the stain up and out of your carpet?!?
> 
> if it's true about the water pulling dirt up from in the carpet up then that makes sense as to why it created a stain. I have spilled water on my carpet (overflowing a 5g bucket that I was syphoning water into during water change) & it never left a stain. All I did was suck out the water when it was still wet with 'the little green bissel machine' (I think that's what it's called...basically just a vacuum for water. I sucked up what I could and it left no stain so I dont know why the water stained your carpet so badly and from what u said, next to impossible to remove.
> 
> ...


it was probably my own fault cause i didn't have anything to suck out the water...i just tried to soak up as much as i can with 2 towels...


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> well it was water leaking out of my canister filter...maybe dirty poo stained it?
> 
> i rented a rug doctor, seems like it did a pretty nice job of pulling the stain out, but i'll have to see once it's dried.
> 
> ...


In the event you decided to go that route, always test it on an inconspicuous part of the carpet. Then you'll know. It wouldn't bleach it. At worst it would fade it, but even thats unlikely. That's why you test.

Don't use oxyclean, it's oxygen bleach. Not a good idea. It's okay to add a scoop to you water along with the detergent. By itself it will leave a white powder in your carpet. And never ever use chlorine bleach.

If cleaning it did a good job that's great. However, after you cleaned it, perhaps there was a light residue once it dried. Reclean it with vinegar in the water to neutralize the alkalinity. Don't saturate. Leave a fan blowing on it for a couple hours.

This should take care of it. Next time,unless your carpet is worn out, it's smart to hire a professional. It probably wouldn't cost as much as you think. Probably there minimum charge. They would do the whole living room.

As well, their equipment compared to a rug doctor/bissel, is like comparing a piranha to a feeder.


----------

